# Pentagon May Ease Recruiting the Obese, Potheads and Single Parents



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am skeptical as to how easing standards will really get many more young people to join? I think the trouble with recruiting enough young folks is as much about younger generations being lazy, entitled, not willing to work hard and lacking patriotism as much as anything. Thoughts?

Pentagon may ease recruiting rules for obese people, pot smokers and single parents - Washington Times


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

They also want to draft women. Yeah, start drafting 18 year old females, what could possibly go wrong? Mix them in with the regular troops, gender identity isn't an issue. I am sure it will all work out just fine.



> On Tuesday, the Senate approved an expansive military policy bill that would for the first time require young women to register for the draft. The shift, while fiercely opposed by some conservative lawmakers and interest groups, had surprisingly broad support among Republican leaders and women in both parties.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/us/politics/congress-women-military-draft.html


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

More stupid ideas to make our military more stupid.

My short time with conventional forces was worse than being anally assaulted by Satan, just need more sheep I guess

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Cannon fodder.

Sheep.

Victims.

Casualties.

All of these you can have in the best groups. Why in the hell would you intentionally increase the ratio?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

All they are doing is weakening our Military , we need to change the requirements to join , make them stiffer .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Throw them in with the gay's,transgenders and see what happens next!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe before Hussein leaves, he can just recruit all the ferals in the inner city.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They will do it, that is how they fill the quota. When I was in the 19th SF, the Sgt. Major announced that the GT score was being eased for entry for new guys. 
It went to 100, and the reason was that there are plenty of talented sorts with a 100. That was the DA rationale and not his, but he had to announce it. 

It was crap, not many guys there needed the help. That was one reason they were there to begin with. They were above average.
The Army will end up as a garbage dump of rejects, who can't fight. And you can thank the liberals for it.

And in closing, I have never seen dumber people that these new generations. I think that it has been instilled into them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The Army will end up as a garbage dump of rejects, who can't fight.


Ah yes....I remember the early 70's well.....and this was the Air Force...and these weren't drafted.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The legalizing of pot will have some bigger effects then a new commerce; it will create a pot head generation of folks who'd rather be high then work for a living. I'm thinking I recently read an article where bezerkeley California actually was going to mandate that 10 or 20% of a medical mjs' product from a store front had to be sold at a loss to the less fortunate who didn't want to pay as much.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I seem to remember when the Navy first started putting women on ships, about 2/3 of the sailorets were popping up pregnant, especially before deployment cycles. Several were busted for prostitution (while at sea). You recon none of the brass saw that coming? 

How are you going to have single parents deploying overseas? Or even local ops (at sea) for the Navy. A whole new system of military boarding schools for dependents? 

I knew a guy once who was so huge he couldn't get through a scuttle hatch. Whenever we had general quarters, the crew that secured the hatch to his GQ station had to wait for him to go through first. 

Dope on ships... yeah no disaster waiting to happen there!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would say the plan is going quite well. Slow and easy so they don't much notice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So we will end up with fat women with 6 kids, from 5 absentee fathers, smoking dope with the enemy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> So we will end up with fat women with 6 kids, from 5 absentee fathers, smoking dope with the enemy.


Only in America.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Meanwhile in Russia, future soldiers begin training early ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe I should concentrate my efforts on inventing "safe spaces" for American combat personnel to go when the shooting starts or an order is given in a perceived rude manor.

It would have to be something portable...big...enough to hold a lot of snowflakes and expensive; the government doesn't buy it if it's not expensive.

I could cover the interior walls with soothing pictures and colors...perhaps even offer "human-like" thumbs to suck for comfort.

This country has gone nuts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile, back in the good old US of A.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=2a32f24518cc218b6397caea03d85c8c&action=view


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Meanwhile in Russia, future soldiers begin training early ...


Wow. Impressive! They must have practiced as a team for a while, the 2nd to last guy even swapped the position for the lefty that followed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Meanwhile, back in the good old US of A.
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=2a32f24518cc218b6397caea03d85c8c&action=view


If the question was which one of the two videos depicts punk ass brats ...... this one gets the wiener hands down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> If the question was which one of the two videos depicts punk ass brats ...... this one gets the wiener hands down.


Russia has punk ass brats too but they get in a lot more trouble for being useless than American teens


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

The American gene pool could use a large dose of clorox right about now. Maybe this is part of the plan?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And old saying holds "There is nothing new under the sun."

In 1967, when the meat grinder in Vietnam was running full tilt and chewing up young American males faster than they could be replaced, Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara (may he rot in Hell) came up with his Project 100,000.
It seems that with so many males avoiding the draft by staying in school, or flat out evading the draft by leaving the country, or trying to avoid Vietnam combat duty by enlisting in the Navy or Air Force, the Infantry and Field Artillery were in serious trouble, manpower wise.
So McNamara (may he rot in Hell) implemented a plan to draft 100,000 men per year who had already been rejected by the induction centers because of low intelligence. This was at a time when men with serious defects were already being inducted. They were referred to by those with knowledge of this program as "McNamara's Morons." They were shepherded thru Basic and AIT and sent to Nam as trigger pullers. Some did other jobs, when compassionate officers managed to protect them. 
How many died? 
I served with a few guys who seemed to have something wrong with them, but because there was no general knowledge of Project 100,000 in the ranks, I had no idea until just a few years ago. 
A truly dark chapter in American military history.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well they shot themselves in the foot how many have repeated tours in the sand pit some back to back? word gets out you know. the smart ones just said let's see ahh, nope I ain't enlisting.
plus with the reenlistment bonuses that they want back now it's like you just can't trust anything.
I remember when I first enlisted; 
health care was free, housing free, food free, excellent retirement benefits the services took care of you made you feel like you were part of the team and mattered-almost like they actually cared about your well being.
now you have to pay for Tricare or what ever it is now, some housing is not free, retirement is all jacked up and you feel just like an insignificant number headed for the meat grinder.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> well they shot themselves in the foot how many have repeated tours in the sand pit some back to back? word gets out you know. the smart ones just said let's see ahh, nope I ain't enlisting.
> plus with the reenlistment bonuses that they want back now it's like you just can't trust anything.
> I remember when I first enlisted;
> health care was free, housing free, food free, excellent retirement benefits the services took care of you made you feel like you were part of the team and mattered-almost like they actually cared about your well being.
> now you have to pay for Tricare or what ever it is now, some housing is not free, retirement is all jacked up and you feel just like an insignificant number headed for the meat grinder.


When asked about joining the military, my advise is DO'NT. Then I tell them why, after that if they still want to then I recommend that they do the Air Force or Navy. If they want to do Army or Marines then do not do combat arms jobs. Do something that can be converted over to a civilian job that they want to do for a career after they get out. Get the GI Bill and anything else they can get. Try to go to college while they are serving so they will be occupied and not drinking all of their money away on the weekends. And most important is to keep all paperwork. It did not happen if their is not a paper trail.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Call me crazy but I don't think the sky is falling here. From what I understand UAV's and cyber warfare are a big part of the future of our military. Those roles aren't as physically requiring as boots on the ground combat roles. I don't see the need or reason for rejecting potential recruits for SKILLED positions. You don't want a dummy flying a million dollar drone loaded with hellfire missiles anymore than you want a fatty in an infantry regiment. I think we can use intelligence and problem solving skills to get the proper people in the proper jobs. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but aren't there some program in place that allow potential recruits to work with military personal to get into shape so they meet the requirements before going to boot camp? I seem to remember reading about a special camp that allowed for that and for some to get their GED. As our nation becomes more obese programs like that sound like a pretty good idea.

As far as the drugs go, the military has always had substance abuse problems from the beginning of time. 

As far as women serving it doesn't seem to be a problem for Russia, women snipers where Grim Reapers during WW2.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Next combat engineers will be required to make the battle field handicap accessible.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Only in America.


Good way to get a check for number 6.


----------

